# Injectable maranade for brisket



## garyc (Apr 30, 2010)

I am doing a small brisket tomorrow and want to try an injectable maranade this time. Any recipie suggestions?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 30, 2010)

Try this search:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...archid=1075857


----------



## jdt (Apr 30, 2010)

I modded Paul Kirk recipe, Marinade/Injection/Mop

1 12 ozcan beef stock
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup Ketsup (or A1/bbq sauce if you prefer)
1/4 cup worchestershire
1 tablespoon garlic salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayanne pepper
1 package hidden valley ranch dressing mix
1 stick of butter


simmer everything except the butter together for 10 minutes then reduce heat and add the butter, cool to room temp and marinade/inject.


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 30, 2010)

I just made it - I'll let you know how it goes.  Thank you.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 30, 2010)

workoutchamp said:


> I just made it - I'll let you know how it goes.  Thank you.


I am waiting..... I just grabbed on out of the freezer to smoke tomorrow and this sounds really good!!


----------



## ericeggers (Jan 11, 2014)

do u marinade or inject with this recepe? also what do you use for rub?


----------

